# Chambers out



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

So huge just told me Oniel Chambers got kicked off the team at BYU.
But when Bronco called to tell him, true to form, the call was dropped.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

nice!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Bazinga!!! Ha ha.... seriously though, why did he get kicked off or are you boys just poking some fun at ol Iron Thumbs?


----------



## Stellarmike (Mar 12, 2009)

Ha ha. He was suspended for the rest of the season for disciplinary reasons.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I heard this season drove him to drinkin...........


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't think this hurts BYU at all, he seems to be a cancer to the team, get rid of him, he is not worth the issues. Now on a side note, we will take him up at USU, we don't have any standards! :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

J/K


----------



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

Supposedly he played a prank where he packed up all of Heaps stuff and presented it to the coaches and said that he didn't believe Jake was putting the team first...some people don't learn. Most overhyped least productive player for BYU since Ben Olsen.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

jahan said:


> I don't think this hurts BYU at all, he seems to be a cancer to the team, get rid of him, he is not worth the issues. Now on a side note, we will take him up at USU, we don't have any standards! :mrgreen: :lol:


Does that mean that USU doesn't require that receivers be able to hold on to the ball?


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Over the last decade none of the USU players were required to hang onto the ball---thus the great record they have had. :O•-:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> Over the last decade none of the USU players were required to hang onto the ball---thus the great record they have had. :O•-:


Have you heard of Chris Cooley or Kevin Curtis? I know it is sad I can only think of two off the top of my head.  :mrgreen: :lol:


----------



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

Koren (Kevin) Robinson? Punt Returner mainly....


----------

